# Kaufberatung Sat schüssel



## Bullvai (15. August 2012)

*Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Ich habe vor auf sat umzusteigen derzeit nutzte ich das entertain paket der telekom via i-net.
Suche nach einer günstigen aber guten sat schüssel ohne LNB. Worauf sollte man achten bzw wie groß sollte die sat schüssel sein.
Sie wird nur für astra (deutsche sender) benutzt und hängt auch nur an einem reciver evtl kommt noch sky dazu.
Habe bereits ein LNB von einem freund bekommen der meinte das sei völlig ausreichend!?
Evtl könnt ihr auch mal ein blick auf das LNB werfen und mir sagen ob das wirklich gut ist oder ob ich besser ein anderes kaufen sollte.
LNB Typ: Twin Universal LNB LPU 403 ein hersteller name ist nicht zu sehen.

Könnt ihr mir möglichst günstig eine sat schüssel empfehlen und mir evtl noch erklären worauf man allgemein achten sollte?
Sie wird auf meinem Balkon installiert falls das von bedeutung sein sollte.


----------



## Timsu (15. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Als Schüssel auf dem Balkon würe ich 45 cm nehmen (Technisat Digidish), falls etwas mehr Platz ist eine 60cm Schüssel.
Solange man nur Astra 19,2° empfangen möchte, reicht dies völlig aus, eine Digidish hat nur bei sehr starken Unwetter Ausfälle.
Außerdem würde ich das LNB durch etwas ordentliches ersetzen. Günstige haben meistens nur einen schlechteren Empfang sowie eine kürzere Lebenszeit, außerdem schützen sie die Anschlüsse schlecht vor Wetteranschlüssen. Bei LNBs würde ich nur Alps nehmen, am besten gleich ein Quad LNB, da es immer mal vorkommen kann, dass man einen 2. Receiver bzw. Tv Karte anschließen möchte, außerdem ist der Aufpreis gering.
Ich würde außerdem auf ordentliche Kabel achten.
Keine fertigen, die taugen nichts, genauso wenig wie Schraubstecker m Außenbereich, da verfault dir nach einer Weile das Kabel.
Also ein gutes Kabel wie das Kathrein LCD 95 mit Selfinstallsteckern, besser noch Kompressionsstecker. 
Kompressionsstecker sind sehr langlebig, verschlechtern das Signal wesentlich weniger als ein Schraubstecker. Außerdem sind sie die einzigen, die wirklich Wasserdicht sind. Zur Montage braucht man ein Werkzeug, was man sich natürlich auch leihen kann. (soll keine Werbung für den Shop sein, wo anders bekommt man es aber kaum)


Hast du überhaupt schon getestet, ob du freie Sicht auf deinen Satelliten (ich nehme Astra 19,2E an?) hast?


----------



## stevie4one (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Für ungestörten Empfang und Standort Dach empfiehlt sich eine Schüssel mit 80cm Durchmesser. Auf dem Balkon natürlich kleiner. Ist die Montage denn erlaubt? Wenn ja siehe Post über mir. Wenn nein gibt es auch Schüsseln die nicht so auffällig sind, z.B. jene. Ich würde dabei mindestens ein digitales Twin-LNB verbauen. Und achte auf ein gutes Sat-Kabel mit ordentlicher Abschirmung.


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

80cm ist für Astra eindeutig übertrieben.
Mit einer ordentlichen 45cm Schüssel hat man nur etwa 5x im Jahr für etwa 20min kein Empfang.?


----------



## stevie4one (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Dieser Artikel sollte hilfreich sein (insbesondere der 2.Teil). Gibt einen guten ersten Überblick. Je größer die Sat-Schüssel desto mehr Reserven liegen bei Schlechtwetter in der Hinterhand. Zudem ist der zu empfehlende Durchmesser der Sat-Schüssel vom Wohnort anhängig. Für den Balkon sollte der Spiegel natürlich klein und unauffällig sein. Da gibt es auch Schüssel die aussehen wie eine Lampe oder eine Kiste die auf dem Boden steht.


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

In dem Artikel geht es aber um Astra 2D.
Bei den speziellen unauffälligen Satschüsseln kann man froh sein, wenn sie auf 30cm Niveau liegen.
Aufjedenfall brauch man in Deutschland auf garkeinen Fall mehr als 60cm Für Astra 19,2E.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

also auf meinen balkon darf ich eine sat schüssel anbringen der vermieter hat da nix dagegen und auch die richtung ist vollkommen frei für astra soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
Habe mir in der nachbarschaft angeschaut wie die schüssel ausgerichtet sind und das geht bei mir problemloß ohne hindernisse direkt in den himmel.
Bei der einen sat schüssel von technisat ist bereits ein lnb dabei tut es nicht auch eine billige 25€ stahl schüssel ca 60cm? oder ist da der empfang nix?

Die stecker sehen gut aus nur wieviel brauch ich da? 
Könnte mir jemand ein brauchbares paket zusammenstellen möglichst günstig aber gut?
Brauch auch so nen flaches kabel für die balkon tür damit ich kein loch bohren muß und bei mir wird mit sehr hoherwahrscheinlichkeit nur ein reciver auf lange zeit benötigt.
So ca 15 m kabel sollten locker reichen brauche dann noch die stecker des flache kabel (balkon tür) und natürlich schüssel und lnb.


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Ich würde ja gleich etwas mehr Ausgebenfür Qualitätsware.
Als Schüssel mit 60cm würde ich diese nehmen:
Visiosat SMC-Parabolantenne 65cm - Antennen - Visiosat SMC | HM-Sat
Ist GFK verstärk und hat eine gute Qualität.
Die ganz billigen Baumarktschüsseln verbiegen sich schnell.
 Außerdem ordentliche Kabel nehmen mit richtigen Steckern, LNB wie schon gesagt ALPS.
Das ist eine Anschaffung für min. 15 Jahre, deshalb nicht am letzten Euro sparen.

 Bevor du irgendwas kauft, am besten nochmal im Thread fragen, man kann nämlich mit einigen Sachen etwas falsch machen


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Danke Timsu ist da nur schon ein lnb dabei oder ist das nur die schüssel?
Ware auch net wenn du mir sagen könntest welche kabel ich nehmen sollte auf für meine balkon tür, da brauch ich ja so en flaches kabel oder taugen die nix?
Bzw gibts die technisat digidish auch ohne lnb?


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Ist nur die Schüssel, LNB wie gesagt Alps.
Die Fensterdurchführungen verschlechtern das Signal ziemlich Stark, außerdem geht die Balkontür meistens nur noch sehr schwer zu/schließt nicht richtig.
Am besten wäre es, wenn du irgendwie ein Loch bohren kannst, wenn das nicht geht müsste man darauf achten, dass man die Tür nicht allzu häufig nutzt, dies zerstört die Durchführung relativ schnell.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

okay magst mir dann evtl noch ordentlich kabel zeigen ?


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

Kathrein LCD 95 mit Selfinstall oder Kompressionssteckern.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

geht auch das hier: Meterware RG6 Kathrein LCD 111 - Koax Kabel 1,13/4,8/6,9 mm Class A,

Hab hier mal zwei bilder von meinen bisherigen warenkörben. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Würde lieber das LCD 95 nehmen, lässt sich leichter verarbeiten.
Gibt es z.b. bei ebay.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

hm ist nur etwas blöd wegen der versand kosten ?
Da die stecker nur 1-2€ kosten lohnt sich das fast nicht?


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Du weißt hoffentlich, dass du für Kompressionsstecker noch Werkzeug benötigst?
Dies kostet zusammen mit einem Abisolierwerkzeug (mmn. unentbehrlich) und 20 Steckern 38€
CX3 Paket 5.1 mit Verpresswerkzeug, Abisoliergerät und 20 Steckern CX
Falls dir das zu teuer ist, musst du auf die nicht ganz wasserdichten Selfinstallstecker zurückgreifen.
Dies kostet
Hier gibt es das LCD 95 versandkostenfrei, weiß ja nicht was du für eine Menge benötigst.
30m Kathrein Koaxialkabel LCD 95 - 0,97


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Dies kostet??
Mehr als 15m brauch ich nicht die reichen locker


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Dies kostet??


Was kostet was? Das Werkzeug als Set habe ich doch oben schon verlinkt.



> Mehr als 15m brauch ich nicht die reichen locker


 Sicher? Man brauch oft mehr als man denkt, ich würde nicht zu knapp planen.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Also wenn ich großzügig rechne komme ich auf 10m nehme aber 15 damit ich auf der sicheren seite bin,soweit habe ich also schon gedacht.
Und dies kostet hab ich wohl falsch verstanden ist mir aber jetzt klar ,somit hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

Dann kannst du dieses Angebot nehmen:
Kathrein LCD 95 25 Meter Koaxialkabel | eBay
15 Meter sind irgendwie nicht wirklich günstiger.
Das Verpresswerkzeug für die Stecker kann man sich bei Antennenland auch leihen, das Abisolierwerkzeug glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Bullvai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Sat schüssel*

okay dank dir,werde mir das mit dem werkzeug noch überlegen wie ich das mache.


----------

